# Black Stools/Vomiting



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello all,

My poor Sunny just came back from the vet.

Background: I came home at 3pm and noticed right away that Sunny looked a bit lethargic but I didn't think much of it at first. I tried to be quiet and let her sleep but she remained lethargic until around 6pm. Then I noticed some dried, light brownish spots splattered on the bars of her cage. Then she hopped onto my hand and shook her head and got my hand all wet. I knew it was not water because she was nowhere near her water dish. I felt the liquid and it was clear and a bit "mucousy". Then I noticed she was doing a funny head-bobbing move with her neck which looked like she was trying to dislodge something in her throat which she had never done before and I knew it didn't look right. Then I noticed she was trembling lightly. That was when I was alarmed and decided to take her to the vet. I was giving her millet to comfort her and shortly after, when I was talking to the vet, she threw it all back up right in front of the vet and the vet saw that their was a mucous-like discharge that clung to the millet she threw up. Which was good because the vet actually saw herself that something was wrong.

Sunny had a physical examination, a blood sample taken, an x-ray (which required light sedation) and a stool sample taken to be examined. The (avian-certified) vet says I would have to wait until tomorrow at the earliest to know the results and that on Monday, when their avian/exotic animals specialist comes in, he will also take a look at the results and call me to let me know. But overall Sunny seems fine---she is eating and drinking and now she's back at home and preening and comfortable, only a bit groggy still from the sedation and can't fly very well.  She's still very very mad at me for the traums she went through (there were some loose feathers in the cage so she must have put up quite a fight  ) but she got some loving scritches from her grandpa so I think she will be fine. I'm no longer terribly worried. Just trying to relax now from this stress---I was so worried I almost cried at the vet but she was really really nice, probably because she is used to seeing people like me!

Below a photo of her poop(sorry, it has millet stuck to it and is all smeared because Sunny was walking on the bottom of the cage)---looks exactly like chocolate syrup, very dark and a bit runny.

If any of you experts can tell me anything based on my description of her or have any suggestions, please do so. 

Sunny's weight is 93 grams and the vet confirmed it is a very good weight.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm sorry Sunny is sick! Just wanted to offer support and (((hugs))). Keep us updated!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Can you take some of the dark colored poop and smear it on a piece of paper, then hold it up to the light? If it's dark green, then it indicates anorexia. If it's red/brown, then it indicates bleeding in the GI. 

It sounds like there was some kind of gastric upset -- could be bacterial, yeast, or parasitic. It's good that she's eating now. Are her droppings any more normal?

Sending you good thoughts.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

When you smear it, does it have a reddish tinge to it? It could mean that her digestive tract has slown down and that's why they're so dark. Hope she gets better!


----------



## Pumpkin (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow it looks like tar. Hope that she gets better. Isn't it sad that we have to wait so long for the results... Sending positive thoughts to you.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you all for your good thoughts and support. Wow, you guys are too fast for me. I was just editing a few things from my post and already you read and responded to it! 

Unfortunately I already cleaned up the cage and washed off the poop, but I don't remember seeing any green or red/brown colour. At the vet's clinic, under very good light, all I saw was the same shade of dark brown that I can only describe as the colour of chocolate syrup in a McDonald's hot fudge sundae (sorry to be comparing bird poop with ice-cream :blush. I am sure she's not anorexic since she's on Harrison's (which the vet confirmed is the best diet for birds) and her weight is confirmed to be good. The vet also confirmed during the physical that she felt her body and she's not too skinny. So hopefully it's nothing serious. I am now $590 Cdn. lighter but it was worth it just to get back my peace of mind. There is nothing we won't do for our beloved birds, right? 

Thank you again for your support. Isn't it amazing how one cyber hug or one kind word can do wonders at such a needy time? I don't know what I'd do without you guys. I feel much better now. Thank you. :flowers: (I'd like to use a "bowing" emoticon but there isn't one. )


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Annie said:


> I am sure she's not anorexic since she's on Harrison's (which the vet confirmed is the best diet for birds) and her weight is confirmed to be good.


The technical term anorexia simply refers to a period during which the animal stops eating for long enough that the digestive tract slows/shuts down. Since you did see a change in the dropping color and the vet did not feel that it was blood (I'm assuming she would have told you if it was), it's very likely that this did happen temporarily. The fact that Sunny is eating now is very good, and to me suggests that this was probably more of a short-term upset than a more serious condition, although you'll obviously want the test results before you conclude that.

Did the vet give you any meds now, or are you waiting on the results? In the meantime, you could get her on some probiotics or plain yogurt. This will help her digestion and immune system, even if there's no real infection going on.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

She is bleeding internally. Can you get back to a vet? 

Also, from your description she sounds like she has a Pseudomonas infection, which is a real nasty bacteria. If the urine part of her poop is also red/pink tinges this bacteria is also affecting the kidneys. She is going to need Sub-Q fluyids for hydration. And the vet will have to give a vitamin K shot for the bleeding and possibly vitamin B complex and iron to boost the blood. The most effective antibiotics would be either oral or injectable Baytril. And Pipercillin is a must, and is only in the injectable form.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you enigma and srtiels for your comments.  

Sunny just came back from the vet again today (the clinic called because their avian specialist is in today and asked me if I wanted to bring Sunny in----the specialist wanted to do a swab test based on the results of the blood test and x-ray). I asked him if she could have anorexia or internal bleeding and he said no. There is also no red/pink tinge in the urate. I have been tasked to collect her poop all day today in a little bottle they gave me and hand it in tomorrow morning so they could do tests on the poop. Right now I am putting her on the high potency Harrison's bird food for the extra nutrients and will be giving her the Sunshine Factor as a booster (she gets it about once a week but now maybe I will give her a tiny bit daily just for a few days). Sunny is still a bit sleepy but other than that she seems perfectly normal. 

My questions:

1) Based on her blood tests, her protein is low (27; normal is 30-55), her sodium is high(177; normal is 140-160), her chloride is high (132; normal is 90-100), her CPK is low (6; normal is 50-400), her white blood cells are high (13.4; normal is 4-10). Is there anything I could do now to improve this?  I asked the vet but he didn't really have much to say about it because he said the Harrison's diet is already the best but if there is something wrong with the body then it just won't absorb the nutrients. I also asked if I should give her plain yoghurt and the female vet said I should just wait until the results of the bacterial culture come in so they will know exactly what the bacteria is and exactly what to administer instead of just shooting in the dark.

2) in the x-ray it shows that in the ventural there is a small cluster of white round stuff. The vet asked if I gave Sunny grit because it looked like grit. I said no because based on my research, cockatiels don't need it so it can't be grit. But I told her that Sunny has a lava rock beak conditioner and she would pick at the little round stones that make up the rock, and if she is digesting little stones from somewhere, then it can only be from that. She is probably swallowing some of the little stones (although I have not seen her swallow any myself). Could this be possible and is it bad if she does? I would like to believe that the makers of the beak conditioner would be experts and would make sure they are safe to ingest.

In the meantime Sunny seems fine so I am convinced her life is not at stake.  The vet said it's likely clamydia because it is a common disease in cockatiels. Will let you know of Sunny's progress. Thank you for your concern for Sunny. :flowers:


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear this. :/ It's never fun to have a sick bird.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't believe chlamydia is all that common, actually. It is more common in cockatiels than other birds, I've heard that..but is not too terribly common in general.

How is her poop looking currently?


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

bjknight93 said:


> I don't believe chlamydia is all that common, actually. It is more common in cockatiels than other birds, I've heard that..but is not too terribly common in general.
> 
> How is her poop looking currently?


If it is chlamydia, how did she get it? My dad's birds(finches and canaries) in the livingroom are caged and there are no other pets in our condo. Sunny has no contact with the outside world at all.  Any suggestions of what I can do to prevent this from happening again would be appreciated. 

Her poop is WATERY, clear, and has little whitish stuff in it (which, I believe, would be the urate if only the poop wasn't so watery!) and also bits of grey which is the normal colour, but because there is so much water, it kind of makes everything wet. Yep. WATERY would be the word for it. So I'm having a really hard time collecting it and so far I have collected about 2 drops but I will work at it all day today. She is still lethargic and is now sleeping on my knee  but other than that she is eating, drinking and hopping around like normal. My poor baby. It's so much stress on us both. I hope she recovers soon (along with my financial situation...:blush


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

does canada and or your vet participate or have that credit care program. At least thats what I think its called. Its like a credit card just to use for the care of animals. That might help a little. Hope your little fid comes through with flying colors  Sending loving scritches your way.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Annie,

I'm glad that Sunny doesn't seem to be any worse today, but I really think you need to push your vet for a better explanation of what might be going on, and what you should be doing about it. Dark droppings MUST be caused by either lack of GI movement or bleeding; it's somewhat disturbing to me that the vet seems to be ignoring this, since both of those situations are very serious and require aggressive treatment.

The high white blood cell count indicates infection; the rest of it, I am not sure. I would also ask about the possibility of heavy metal toxicity, since this can cause GI upset/bleeding, and you saw some foreign bodies on the xray. 

Please do keep us updated. I've been thinking of you and Sunny.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Annie I am a doctor and can assure you just like our moderator Enigma731 told you that the rise in her white blood cells sure means Sunny has got an infection and could have bleeding in her GI.The fact that she s a bit lethargic and sleepy could mean her little body is in distress trying to fight this infection.Please,put pressure on this vet,she needs medication urgently,instead of messing about with bottles of poop.Just want to make clear that my post does not intend to cause you any additional distress, I do feel for you,and wish your bird a quick recovery.X x


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello,

Thanks for the info...now I am a bit concerned again and am thinking I should have taken Sunny to another vet clinic... this doctor has a Masters of Science degree in Avian Physiology and he told me today he has been seeing birds for 45 years. The other staff at the clinic refers to him as their avian specialist. What I will do right now, actually, seeing that it is 11:44pm, is I will send him an email to politely address the things you guys just told me and just ask him for his opinions on it, then call him tomorrow morning and talk to him about this. (I don't think it's a good idea to make him think I am doubting his expertees now). Unfortunately the other bird clinic in Toronto is closed tomorrow (rats!!!), otherwise I would call them and try to get their opinion on it.

Sunny is now no longer lethargic and is very active and hopping around.  She even flew around the condo a few times and her poop looks almost normal---by this I mean that the colour is normal but the poop is very soft still. But she is eating, drinking, pestering her grandpa for scritches.....acting 100% her normal self. So for the time being I am quite relieved.

However, I am going to go to my room now with Sunny and I will chant some mantras before the Buddha altar for Sunny because I just can't sleep, obviously because I am still a bit worried, and right now I am completely out of ideas what to do to help Sunny...except to go pray so I will go do just that. 

Thanks for your support. May I please ask you to continue to send good thoughts our way (I believe in the power of positive intentions from other people) and pray for Sunny. I would be eternally grateful. I will keep you informed. Thanks so much. If you guys were here physically I'd burst into tears and cry on your shoulders but I have to be a brave girl now for my Sunny. :blush:


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think it's a very positive sign that you haven't continued to see the dark droppings, and that she hasn't continued to decline. But, I do still think you need to push for an explanation, and get a second opinion from a different vet if one is not forthcoming. I don't think you need to worry about sounding like you are doubting him -- it's his job to provide the best care for your bird, and you are being a responsible owner by doing your research and asking assertive questions.  

Since her poop is more watery than normal, you'll want to make sure she's staying well-hydrated. If she starts to seem weak or dehydrated, you can add a little pedialyte or honey to her water, and this should help. But hopefully that won't be an issue, since you said she seems to be eating and drinking normally.

By the way, I hope you know that I don't mean to add to your distress either. I would just feel terrible if I wasn't giving you the best advice I can. I'm not religious, but I also believe in the power of positive thought, and my birds and I are sending Sunny lots of those.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you enigma. Thank you so much for your kindness at this much-needed hour. I just sent off an email to the clinic for the vet to address my concerns based on what you guys told me. When I am there tomorrow morning with Sunny's stool sample, I will ask to speak with someone there even if that vet is not there himself and get someone to give me the answers to my questions.

Don't worry, you did not add to my distress. I am thankful for people like you on this forum who sees every bird like your own and who cares about my Sunny just as much as I do. It makes me feel that my burden is shared and I don't have to be all alone in this.

Sunny and I will retire to our room now to say prayers. Will keep you updated.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I hope you are both able to get some rest tonight and answers tomorrow. You're doing a great job for her, as always.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I really love hearing about Sunny. She is one of my fav birds. I'm sending good thoughts both your ways.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hope Sunny gets better,you are doing a great job with her.Keep us posted on Sunny's progress hope she keeps improving.


----------

